# Zencart Addons



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Calling all you zencart users. What addons have you added to your zencart? I am in the process of installing zencart and would like to get some info on like layouts, sideboxes, and modules.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

I have Zencart, but I had it modified by my webmaster. It's the SHIZZNIT! I might can get you some help. I may can answer some questions for you, if not I could point you in a direction. What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

By default ZenCart installs two templates in the template folder: the classic, and the template_default.
As a start use one of them, or download a free template from e.g. the Zen site. 
To change the design according to your housstyle, make a new template and call it whatever you want. The files you have changed must be saved in this new folder(s). Make optimal use of the override system. It is very easy and a lot of information can be found in the Zen forum. 

On the mentioned download page you will find more downloads e.g. sideboxes, payment modules, buttons, etc. What code you must download depends on what you want on your site.
You will find a good description of what the code does, and how to install it. 

First try to describe the requirements for your site. Then look for the code.
If you can't find what you are looking for, or you need help, let me know.


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

fredschellart said:


> First try to describe the requirements for your site. Then look for the code. If you can't find what you are looking for, or you need help, let me know.


Thanks. I have been working on the template thing. So far so good. I finally figured out how to change things around. I am currently changing the buttons (checkout, add to cart) to fit my page style.


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh I forgot. Is there like a simple checkout addon. I know that the buyer has to register before they can complete their order, but is there a way to make the checkout simpler.


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

oddhuman said:


> I am currently changing the buttons (checkout, add to cart) to fit my page style.


Before you do a lot of work on designing nice buttons, have a look at this url:

Advance Software

Choose the button properties, the language, check the radio button "zen cart" and the site makes a zip file of all buttons needed for your ZenCart site.


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

oddhuman said:


> Oh I forgot. Is there like a simple checkout addon. I know that the buyer has to register before they can complete their order, but is there a way to make the checkout simpler.


You could try the module that you can find here:

One-Page-Checkout, Zen Cart - free shopping cart

If this is not what you mean, you could read this thread on the zen-cart forum:

http://www.zen-cart.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59189


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a mod that will let you check out without making an account: Contribution:Integrated Checkout Without Account - Zen Cart(tm) Wiki

I haven't personally hd a chance to use it yet, but it should be a good idea to add I think.


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Here's a mod that will let you check out without making an account: Contribution:Integrated Checkout Without Account - Zen Cart(tm) Wiki
> 
> I haven't personally hd a chance to use it yet, but it should be a good idea to add I think.


I will try out that mod. I am finally getting a hang of moving things around and changing the css stylesheets. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------

